

'Super atoms': Rydberg excitations form ordered structures in a quantum gas - microwise
http://phys.org/news/2012-11-super-atoms-rydberg-quantum-gas.html

======
GoRevan
Good example of making ads look like content.

~~~
tzs
Evidently they did such a good job I failed to notice what is being
advertised. Can you elaborate?

